# Best "Small" Inshore Boat



## SteveFL

I hope to hang it up later this year or maybe early next year after many, many years at the same company. I've got the perfect (for me) offshore boat and wouldn't mind having an inshore boat for skinny water. So a project boat would be just the ticket. I could care less how old it is as long at it's not beyond repair. I'm thinking 13-14' and will probably add new or newer power with a good trolling motor once it's done.

So if you were in the market, which one would it be? Carolina Skiff, Boston Whaler...??? I really have no clue about which is which and why. But I would hope to be able to slip into shallows and maybe even use it to gig a flounder or 2 or 3.


----------



## billin

*small boat*

i would suggest a all weild aluminum boat if you want to gig out of it they get shallow and are easy to clean not to mention pretty cheap check um out


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Definitely an aluminum, sea ark and war eagle make two great ones, even though I'm an Alabama fan!


----------



## jcoss15

all welded "Weldbuilt" perfect for inshore, or alumacraft can't go wrong with either.


----------



## cody&ryand

Can't go wrong with Boston whalers loved my 13 as a kid


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

i dont know how shallow they go but I have seen a few 14 capehorn's. seems like perfect all around boat for small water and bays.


----------



## bigrick

I just sold my aluminum tracker grizzly 1448 that I fished in the bay with for about 3 years and it worked great. Had a v-hull up front that went flat on the bottom so it could take a wave but still get in less than a foot. All it needed was a 25 and it would get in the upper 20mph range with 2 people. I had a trolling motor and seat on the front and the back was wide enough to stand on and fish without rocking at all. I'm sure you'll like the price compared to a skiff too.


----------



## Big Tess

I had an SeaArk 1872 Pro and it was a beast and could hadle just about anything I was out there in. Was baught as a duck rig but easily coverted over to fishing inshore with zero issues. I would love a 1652 MV or 1660 MV as a project boat. They are built tough and have a great haul warrenty.

Big Tess


----------



## jedisme

A member here a Gheenoe for sale. Those will really float shallow.


----------



## Carolina 19

I fish from a Carolina Skiff 19' DLX, CC powered by a 90 Suzuki Four Stroke with a jack plate. The boat will run 42mph in 10" of water with motor jacked up or you can flounder from front in 12"s. We fish the rivers ,bays, and the pass from Pcola to the Big O. Can be towed with a small pick up or SUV. Easy to Care for and handles great. PM me if you would like to take a look at mine. Love my Skiff.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lsucole

I second the skiff suggestion. I have a Carolina Skiff J16 and I have also owned aluminum boats in the past. For saltwater a fiberglass skiff wins hands down over aluminum. It is quieter which is important when fishing on the flats and most importantly is a lot cooler when fishing out in the sun -- especially in the summer.


----------



## SteveFL

Yep, I've had aluminum boats all my life and have been considering them as well. But I really want something along the lines/size of that J16. I've been trying to keep it under 14' but that's looks like it's going to be a hard thing to do....


----------



## Pi Lvr83

We have a 13' Boston Whaler Sport that we use to fish in the area bays. Very easy to tow to other areas and it's unsinkable. I have been in water less than a foot many times without problems. Have not tried the rivers due to the fiberglass construction and the unseen hazards but otherwise very nice boat.


----------



## Tyler Massey

Just my oponion but I would suggest to get something a little bigger than 14ft. if you ever plan on leaving sheltered water. Pensacola Bay and other open water areas can change rather quickly and could make it real difficult on a small boat like that. There are plenty of boats in the 17-18ft range that would fit your needs just as well.


----------



## hjorgan

We have a 2001 Carolina Skiff 19' with a 70 4-stroke that has been rock solid even though it has been teenage abused for years. Still fires up and runs fine, and floats in skinny water.
It is the old-style flat bottom with little v in the bow, so choppy water can rattle your teeth. But we've had it out 7 or 8 miles on flat days.
I can't count the number of fish that have been put in that boat, fresh and saltwater.

Oh we bout a seachaser 18ft bay boat with a 90 Yamaha 4S in 2010 and love it as well. Handles big water better. We got a deal on it an it has a T-top that is good and bad. It's pretty heavy and makes fishing flats in the wind a challenge sometimes. Otherwise it's been a good boat too.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Ranger Banshee Extreme! 5.5" draft on the pole and 4" running through wet grass. Prices have come down. Cruises at 37 with e-tec 60. Wave at the aluminums when you go by them.


----------



## SteveFL

Great looking boats indeed. But this would be one where I would have to pick where I launch and stay close by. Because I have a good offshore boat I hope to just get something cheap, small and easily stored. Just enough to satisfy the fish catching yearning when a month of 6'-8' seas persist like they did last April.


----------



## lilwhaler

I have a 13 foot whaler that I plan on using for the same thing. Its stable and affordable.


----------



## fisheye48

if it were me you wouldnt pay me to own a carolina skiff....i value my back to much to be beat to death by those flat bottomed beasts. It all depends on how much you want to spend and what you plan on doing with it long term. Whatever you plan on getting get a 16' or bigger! Also seatrial it in different conditions. if you go when its calm you wont know if/how wet it is when its rough or the wind is blowing


----------



## Chris V

The "JV" series of Carolina Skiffs have a much better ride than the traditional flat hulls. I have been on the JV 17 and despite the fact that I am also a CS hater, I was very impressed and for just fishing the bays and maybe trolling off the beach on the calm days, I would definitely own one.


----------



## Carolina 19

I've owned 3 Carilina Skiffs in the last 12 years. I curently have 19' and it is quite a nice boat dosent brake the bank to own and if used for what it was made for you will never have a problem so keep on hateing and I'll keep on fishing.lol:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain DP

Look at the Twin Vee's. They make a 17 but I would recommend the 19 or larger. They float shallow and ride like a much bigger boat than they actually are. 
http://twinvee.com Oh and they are affordable!


----------



## Lyin Too

Find yourself a stauterbilt skiff.


----------

